# Local girl's tooth removed by bow and arrow



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Local girl's tooth removed by bow and arrow
Dad sent video to CNN 6 years later 

04/08/07 BY NADINE PARKS The Post and Courier

WALTERBORO - Ten-year-old Whitney Carden is sooooo embarrassed.

A video clip of her father shooting a loose tooth out of her mouth with a bow and arrow played on CNN on Saturday afternoon, nearly six years after it happened.

Whitney, a fifth-grader at Forest Hills Elementary School, was 4 or 5 when she asked her dad for help with a loose front tooth. She had tried all day to get it out, but it was stuck, she said.

Her father, Paul Carden, a hunter, tied a string of dental floss to the tooth, attached the floss to an arrow and shot.

It took three tries, but his camera caught the action as - pop - out came the tooth.

Carden, who owns a computer service company in Walterboro, was watching sports bloopers on CNN recently and decided to send in the video.

It aired at about 4:30 p.m. Saturday while a reporter conducted a live interview with Carden by phone, he said. Whitney watched herself on television and said she was embarrassed because she squealed a little in the footage.

She said the stunt didn't hurt. She was just glad to get rid of the tooth, which went flying into the kitchen.

"She went hunting for it, because she knew the Tooth Fairy was coming," said Whitney's mother, Renee Carden, a Dorchester County EMS paramedic.

Whitney said it took a long time to find the tooth, which she put under her pillow that night. The next morning, she found $8.06 on the bed, she said.
On the Web To see the video of the tooth and arrow, visit www.charleston.net/webextras.


----------

